# Kennel Cough



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we arrived home on Saturday from a week away in Wales with the dogs in the MH. Sunday evening I noticed that Jewel the choccy labrador was starting to cough/retch (fortuntately retching not vomiting) It's a nasty racking cough like she's been on 40 a day for years 

I said to SWMBO that she needed to contact the vet first thing Monday and book in both dogs to see him as I reckon they had kennel cough, as it's so contagious if one's got it so has the other.

The vet treated Jewel out in the car as he wouldn't allow her indoors, but only her as Meg the collie was fine. £60!!!

Apparently there's a serious outbreak back here in Exeter, as I was told independantly by a couple of people I talked to. It's interesting how Jewel is affected yet Meggy is still going fine, the £500 pedigree suffering compared to the £50 ex-farmyard discard pup? I always reckoned pedigree is nothing but worries :lol: .


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

While you were walking Jewel at any time, did she drink out of a water bowl thoughtfully put out by someone like a shopkeeper? Kennel Cough can be transmitted in the water from such a bowl if a previous dog that drank was suffering.

Colin


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

*Kennel Cough in Wales*

Funny you should say that. I took my dog to vet this morning in Swansea and there was a sign up.
Eye, Eye, I thought, they are stooping low to be offering Kennel Cough vaccines to dogs that don't go in kennels!!
Were you in Swansea?
I think I better get my little angel vaccinated then and perhaps you should rename your post Kennel Cough in Wales, to warn others.
Thanks for the information

Debs


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

*Kennel Cough in Wales*

Funny you should say that. I took my dog to vet this morning in Swansea and there was a sign up.
Eye, Eye, I thought, they are stooping low to be offering Kennel Cough vaccines to dogs that don't go in kennels!!
Were you in Swansea?
I think I better get my little angel vaccinated then and perhaps you should rename your post Kennel Cough in Wales, to warn others.
Thanks for the information

Debs


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sprinta

Know what you mean about pedigree mutts!! 8O 

I presume you are aware of the vaccine. The vet squirts it up the dog's nose . . . which is definitely not appreciated by our hound, but it appears to be effective.

More importantly perhaps, I believe properly registered boarding kennels are now required to see evidence that a dog has been vaccinated against kennel cough at least two weeks before they go into the kennels.

I'm not 100% sure of the facts, but if your dogs are ever kennelled it would be a bit rough if you had to cancel a holiday because they were refused entry!

Dave


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Kennel Cough in Wales*



LunarCampingQueen said:


> Funny you should say that. I took my dog to vet this morning in Swansea and there was a sign up.
> Eye, Eye, I thought, they are stooping low to be offering Kennel Cough vaccines to dogs that don't go in kennels!!
> Were you in Swansea?
> I think I better get my little angel vaccinated then and perhaps you should rename your post Kennel Cough in Wales, to warn others.
> ...


Yep! positively sort of, we were staying at the Pembrey CC near Llannelli which is barely 12 miles from there, and drove through Swansea on the way back.

On the CC site there were hordes of dogs, 9 in the caravan next door to us, all of them pampered show dogs, so I believe there maybe a show going on around there that week/weekend


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

camallison said:


> While you were walking Jewel at any time, did she drink out of a water bowl thoughtfully put out by someone like a shopkeeper? Kennel Cough can be transmitted in the water from such a bowl if a previous dog thta drank was suffering.
> 
> Colin


not that I'm aware of but she will drink out of all puddles and such like if ever she can


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Sprinta
> 
> Know what you mean about pedigree mutts!! 8O
> 
> ...


We kennelled a dog once, never again, which is why partly we invested in a MH to ensure they come with us everywhere. And if there's anywhere they can't or aren't allowed to go then we don't go there either.

We've been offered an annual vaccine at the annual jab time so maybe we'll do that next time.


----------

